# Turbo GA16DE or KA24DE swap ?



## NissanSentra92 (May 31, 2005)

ok i have a 1992 nissan sentra w/ the stock little 1.6 ga16de,i was wondering should i turbocharge that or do a ka24de swap out of a altime ?(dont want a sr20de/det)not enough cash i can get the ka for dirt cheap.but if i got the ka what would i need to do in order for my car to be on the street again ? wiring/mounts ? the usualy.....any help/advice would be very much appreciated.thanks


----------



## pimpride (Mar 28, 2005)

Turbo the GA16DE, it is tried and true to be worth every penny. Hell it's what I will be doing someday. Be sure to get the HotShot kit and read Project 200sx 1.6 on www.nissanperformancemag.com . It will help you out. Also there is great support here for that turbo kit.


----------



## NissanSentra92 (May 31, 2005)

I really appreciate the help.......I was leaning towards the GA16DE in the first place since i already got it its less $ i would have to spend hahaha....appreciate it bro.Give me bout a month ill let you all know how it turns out.


----------



## Nissan300ZXZ31Turbo (Dec 9, 2004)

Turbocharging your GA16 would be much easier and cost effective, pending you are able to get a good turbo system at a good price. If you put in a KA24, you will need a new transmission, new engine mounts, new cv axles, new ECU, new wiring harness, a long time to work on wiring, as well as minor engine parts. Just because the engine is cheap does not mean the swap is. Instead of buying the overpriced Hotshot headers, you can get the exhaust manifold from a '99 Sentra GA16 (it has a 2-port to one flange) and modify it to fit a turbocharger, removing the catalytic converter, of course. That is what I am doing on my GA16, at least.


----------

